# Going emotionally insane...slowly but surely...



## Soonerfan (Sep 16, 2011)

Even though I'm soooo angry with her, it still is freaking me out that soon, this house will be empty when I get home. We share a 5 yr old son...which is another HUGE factor as to why I havent kicked her ass to the curb..pardon by bluntness. Im phyically ill daily over this, yet, I havent filed the damn papers. Its like I have no control over my actions...like im a zombie. Anyway, sorry to babble. I will be posting the full story soon, but for now, all I'm asking is for your prayers. Thank you. Cant wait to chat with people going through this with me. I think it may be the only thing to help me...sucks when youre in such a dark place. Thanks for taking a lil time to read this. Have a great weekend!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Soonerfan (Sep 16, 2011)

How do I deal with this feeling of having no purpose, just kinda exsisting. Wow...this ish is tough!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey man sorry to hear what your going through. So whats going on tell us how you feel what happened etc just the short of it. You have purpose or you wouldnt be here. We all are going through the same thing and know how you feel. I just got off the phone with a friend who is going through the same thing and just signed papers.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

It's very dark till you start to see a little sunlight. You have a beautiful motivation in the form of your son to make everything alright. You should do your best to make it easy for him. It's like you have been caught in a spider web while you are going through. And that is what you, me and everyone here has to do...go through. But when you get to the other side of reality, things don't seem nearly as bad. I can truly say been there and done that, and got the emotional scars to prove it. But I'ze free now ;o) Praying for the best for you and yours through this.


----------

